# Apache und die adress-leiste



## bloody (2. September 2003)

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob es bei Apache2 möglich ist, die Adress-Leiste zu "sperren".
Also wenn man die file "http://localhost/index.php" aufruft und auf dieser Datei weitere links benutzt, dass dann trotzdem immer  "http://localhost/index.php" in der Adress-Leiste steht.
Ich glaube das war jetzt ein wenig umständlich erklärt, aber ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine


----------



## Arne Buchwald (2. September 2003)

Die einzig mir bekannte Möglichkeit ist über Frames, d.h. die index.php gibt ein Frameset zurück, das dann weitere Dateien (Frames) aufruft. In der Adresszeile bleibt die URL der Datei stehen, die das Frameset zurückgibt.


----------

